# I told him no burning inside the house!



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Sigh he found the matches. I hope he doesn't burn the house down 

I found these flickering string of lights at Lowes for $10 dollars. I also attached green lights all around inside the cauldron. These are very close to the cauldron walls. I have plenty of clearance from the moving arm. Not very visible due to all the lights I have on. I put some steady orange lights and the flickering ones at the bottom. I painted some spider web with a bit of black paint to make it look like ashes and attached a voodoo like necklace to the top of the stick I found for a $1 at the dollar store.

IMG_2786.mp4 video by haunthunter1 - Photobucket

This is how they look with the lights off

IMG_2787.mp4 video by haunthunter1 - Photobucket


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

looks cool!!!! fake fire is on my job list for today for under our cauldron creep


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I was thinking about doing the coals effect with the expanding foam but I want to be able to replace the lights. I think I am happy with it for now.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you have a close up photo of the fire effect?


----------



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

a close up would be great. The prop looks great


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love em!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

He keeps getting better. Outstanding!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> Do you have a close up photo of the fire effect?


The second link is a little closer. Basically I put steady ones orange string lights under the cauldron, flickered ones in front, a bit of spider web and small pieces of batting sprayed lightly with black paint in front of the flickered ones.The cauldron was painted with the hammered metal paint so the light reflects on the cauldron nicely and gives it that stove effect. 
Since I was in the dining room


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

pagan said:


> He keeps getting better. Outstanding!


Thank you Pagan! I just added great stuff to the top of the cauldron and made it dripped nicely. Looks really frothy . I waterwashed it with a little bit of green paint to match the glowing green of the cauldron. 
I am officially done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice fire effect - well done!


----------

